# Sweet Pea Will Be Joining Us!!!



## 3Maltmom

Mary Palmer had contacted me last week, with regards to a little one in Irvine, CA.

We only had an email, so I emailed her, last week. Well, she just called.

She is surrendering a 3-year-old female, 7-pounds, very spoiled, and a bit shy.

I don't have a pic, but am picking her up Sunday morning.

Reason for surrender: "Two grandkids, running around, and elderly father who will
trip/step on her". 

Very caring lady. She is very concerned about the safety of Sweet Pea. It's been
a worry for her. She has put the little girl in a room, to keep her away from the rucus.

I can't wait to pick her up. I hope she's not scared. 

She is spayed, and up to date, on shots. 

So "THREE CHEERS FOR SWEET PEA!!" I think she'll get along famously with Lulu, Jops, and Franks. arty:


----------



## Krystal

:chili: she will be in great hangs!! cant wait to see a pic of her!


----------



## joyomom

Oh Deb you are a Maltese Angel!! :innocent: 

Sweet Pea.....I LOVE that name! :wub: 

She is going to be a lucky little girl to be with you! 

Hugs,
Mateo and Joanne :grouphug:


----------



## cloey70

Awww I love the name Sweet Pea, and she is so lucky to come to you! Don't forget to post pics.


----------



## daisyg

I'm sure she will be fine with you!  

Congrats on the addition!!! :chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

with a name like Sweet Pea you know she's going to be adorable. :wub: Can't wait to see pictures and hear all about her


----------



## mimi2

Awww! I can't wait to see her!! :biggrin: I'm glad the owner is caring and responsible enough to call rescue instead of taking her God knows where.


----------



## KandiMaltese

Awww, she will love it at your place. She won't want to leave  You know what they say about company right? They are like fish..after a few days they stink..although with Malts ..especially with the name sweet pea, that doesn't apply


----------



## SicilianRose

I love that name. :wub: She is going to have a blast at your home with all her new brothers and sisters. I can not wait to see a picture of her. I am so excited for you. :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Ahhhhh, how wonderful to be getting another addition.......Congratulations on Sweet Pea!!!!! I can't wait for pictures of her!!!! Will she be the youngest in the house, Deb?? She sounds like it is going to be a perfect little malt.


----------



## 3Maltmom

QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Oct 10 2008, 11:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=648773


> Awww, she will love it at your place. She won't want to leave  You know what they say about company right? They are like fish..after a few days they stink..although I'm with Malts ..especially with the name sweet pea, that doesn't apply [/B]


LMAO ~ You are sooooo right. I hope it doesn't apply to Sweet Pea. It did with "Snickers". LOL

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Oct 10 2008, 11:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=648786


> Ahhhhh, how wonderful to be getting another addition.......Congratulations on Sweet Pea!!!!! I can't wait for pictures of her!!!! Will she be the youngest in the house, Deb?? She sounds like it is going to be a perfect little malt.[/B]



Yep, she'll be the youngest. Winter is a bit over 4-years-old, now. LBB will be 4-years, this month.
Frankie will be 5, Jops will be 6, Big Butt Henry will be 9 or 10, and Lulu just quit counting ~ lol

I think I got that right. Who knows. I may, very well, be off. Wouldn't be the first time ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

I'm also wondering, "Did I miss a dog?" :huh:


----------



## frankie

congrats.i love her name.and hope to see her pic soon.


----------



## Lennabella

And Sweet Pea makes 7

Deb is this an addition to your collection ? - you know when they enter your house, it's really hard to leave ..
EXHIBIT A - Winter !!!!!!!!!!! my handsome boy !!

I bet Steve is rolling his eyes now ....... if he doesn't approve - time to put LBB on the side of the freeway with his napsack.


----------



## KAG

I'm sitting here reading this crying my eyes out, thinking about how truly wonderful you really are, and how blessed all your babies are. You'll always be their # 1 Mom. 
Hope you and Sweet Pea have a safe trip HOME. 
Love you,
Kerry

Here's a head tilted back smile from my Crisse girl, Deb, in your honor:


----------



## theboyz

Bless your heart Deb!!! Can't wait to see pictures of Sweet Pea.


----------



## Tanner's Mom

Aw, that's such a sweet thing to be able to do. I'm sure she'll love living with you & your crew.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Deb you are an angel. I am sure you will see that she fits into your crew. Lucky little Sweet Pea. Love her name. I can't wait to see her picture.


----------



## jen_hedz

Sweet Pea is very lucky to be going to live with you and your crew!!


----------



## Deborah

:clap: Have you talked to the others about their behavior? She is sooooo sweet.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Well all I can say is this lady couldn't have found a better placement for little SweetPea than with you, Deb! 

hmmm I also notice you're starting to 'hang' with a 'younger crowd' these days!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

I cant wait to hear all about her!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Oh, sweet pea! I'm so old I remember the song - "Oh, Sweet Pea, come on and dance with me. C'm on, c'm on, c'm on and dance with meeeeeee." :jackrabbitslims: 

She has no idea how lucky she is!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Oct 10 2008, 11:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=648858


> I bet Steve is rolling his eyes now ....... if he doesn't approve - time to put LBB on the side of the freeway with his napsack.[/B]


Steve NEVER rolls his eyes... (he does not know how) :biggrin: 


Like i have always said, Deb collects them, I place them. :smtease: 


Did another home check tonight and we approved another great family in to adopt a dog.... as soon as I get another dog to place. I've placed most all of mine, so I am a little low on "supply" now.

We are supposed to be getting a new female owner turn in any day now, but the owners are not particularly communicative and have left me guessing as to when this will occur....


Take THAT you wumin!! 

We rescued a "Sweat Pea" a year ago. This was the pair that was found loose and near starvation not far from where Peg works.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy

Ahhh, the Malt Angel saves another precious soul! How wonderful! :grouphug:


----------



## SueC

Sweet Pea hit the jackpot! Can't wait to see her picture.


----------



## pammy4501

Oh Deb, you are getting another rescue! How great I want to see a pic of Winter, I still have a soft spot for him.

Pam :wub:


----------



## phesty

Is she there yet?


----------



## Max & Rocky

Is she there yet Deb??????????????????????


----------



## revakb2

Is she there yet? We want a picture.


----------



## Max & Rocky

Come Deb.... get with it. Is she there yet?????


----------



## phesty

Is she there yet? Is she there yet? Is she there yet?

Josie says: Oooh, I know how to play this game! She's touching me, make her stop touching me!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Is she there yet?? C'mon Sweet Pea!!


----------



## Max & Rocky

Deb,

What is the problem wuman? We want to know if she is there yet and you are not responding....


You don't want to make STEVE mad....
















(did I sound convincingly tough?)


----------



## 3Maltmom

Yep, she's here!! And, OMG, what a love bug!! She is awesome.

The "pick-up" was one of the hardest, I've done. Lot's of crying.
The 23-year-old daughter went in her room, as soon as I pulled up.
She had said her "good-byes", and couldn't deal with it. She was
extremely upset. So I did not have a chance to meet her.

The mother was very professional. Had all the paperwork in order.
She also made a donation, for our cause. Suddenly she had tears in
her eyes. Then, true to form, I lost it. Very sad. So we both cried. 

Sweet Pea is one heck of a girl. Very loving. She jumped on my lap,
while I was there, and gave millions of kissies. It was awesome.

She is having a blast, so far. I take it slowly, so she has met Winter,
Jops, and Frankie. Although they all got along, I did not want to 
overwhelm her, so as usual, put her on the stairs, to sniff around.
Lulu is still sleeping, so they haven't met yet.

Sweet Pea is doing amazingly well. Keep the family in your prayers.

Here's our pics, so far. Many more to come. God help her when she
meets LBB ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.jsp?...id=719067624307


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

OMG she's beautiful!!!!


----------



## k/c mom

Oh, Deb, she is adorable. I'm so glad she is with you until her forever home can be found.


----------



## jasmyne's mom

What a cutie pie! I'm sure LBB will behave when he meets her...he's a gentleman....LOL! :smrofl:


----------



## angel's mom

OMG! She is so pretty. She looks like she has been well taken care of.


----------



## carrie

wow...she's a doll baby. :wub: she looks so very happy and well adjusted. you can also see that she's been very well cared for.

it won't take long for her to find her forever home.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Wait'll LBB lays his 'eyes' on her!! She's adorable. I'm so glad she's with you. :wub2:


----------



## jen_hedz

She's adorable :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom

She has now met Henry, and LBB!!!

Henry gave a "sniff", and went on his merry way.

LBB, bashed into her, with this look of WTF. Sweet Pea ran off, so LBB was sniffing.
Yep, the "Private Eye" in him needed to know what the heck this new scent was.

He found her rather quickly. Cornered her. Barked "in the air", also in the wrong 
direction, then turned around, sniffed her again, and wanted to play!!

LBB was running in more circles, than I've EVER seen. Now Sweet Pea is thinking,
"WTF" ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

So far all is right with the world, at Casa del Caca. One more to go (Lulu).

Lulu has a tendency to be "nasty" with newbies, so we'll see. If Lulu does not take to
Sweet Pea, that's okay, as I do have a plan. I think they'll get along, though. Lulu loves
my Frankie, and Sweet Pea is much like her. 

You know, Linda, when I first set eyes on Sweet Pea, my first thought was, "Oh, LBB is
going to love her, she 'looks' like his best friend, Tinkerbell" ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## joyomom

OMG!!! She is adorable....she is so , so cute!!! I am in love with that face :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Sweet Pea is the perfect name for her as that face is beautiful, just like the flower!

I will keep the family in my prayers. It must be so difficult for them, as I know how sad you feel when they are no longer with you. 

God bless you Deb!!! You are a saint!

Hugs to you and all the other cutie pies! :grouphug:


----------



## Cosy

How very sad for that family to lose such a cutie pie. I know she'll love it iwth you and
the gang though.


----------



## SicilianRose

She is gorgeous!! I am so happy that she is having fun with the others. They must be too cute together.


----------



## sophiesmom

OMG what a beautiful little girl there, I know it was hard for the family but she is in good hands now...


----------



## Max & Rocky

She is so cute Deb.... and now with your description of what took place, I feel like a total jerk for giving you grief...
Oh well, hardly the first time. :amen:


----------



## jasmyne's mom

He found her rather quickly. Cornered her. Barked "in the air", also in the wrong 
direction, then turned around, sniffed her again, and wanted to play!!




Don't you just crack up when he does that! Jasmyne will bark in the air with her nose to the sky. She also will sit at the door like she's looking out but facing the wrong direction!!! Or when she's in her stroller, instead of facing forward looking out she's facing me. It looks sooo funny!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

oh Deb she's beautiful :wub: how big is she? how old etc


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Oh my gosh Deb, she reminds me of CeeCee. She is a little beauty!!!!!

I cannot get over the fact that the whole family had such extreme sadness......it takes a lot of **lls to make that kind of decision. They did the right thing but at the expense of such heartache. When you cried with her, she knew no matter how much it hurt, she could not have given her up to a better person than you!!!!! God bless them all!!!! :crying: :crying: :crying: 

Let us all know how LBB brings her into the family~~~~


----------



## 3Maltmom

QUOTE (Jasmyne's Mom @ Oct 12 2008, 06:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649473


> He found her rather quickly. Cornered her. Barked "in the air", also in the wrong
> direction, then turned around, sniffed her again, and wanted to play!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you just crack up when he does that! Jasmyne will bark in the air with her nose to the sky. She also will sit at the door like she's looking out but facing the wrong direction!!! Or when she's in her stroller, instead of facing forward looking out she's facing me. It looks sooo funny![/B]


LOL ~ Yep, "NOSE In The Sky". LBB also faces the "wrong direction" at the door.

Oh yes, it cracks me up to see, four butts, and ONE face ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Then when I start laughing, LBB will start "prancing" around. He thinks he's a comedian. He LOVES it ~ :smrofl: 



QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Oct 12 2008, 06:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649475


> oh Deb she's beautiful :wub: how big is she? how old etc[/B]


Looking at her records, she will be 4-years-old, on December 10th.

She is 7-pounds of LOVE. :wub: 

And Steve, I want your approved "home-visit person". I don't have ANY ~ LMAO

Come on, Pal, throw us Californians a bone ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Or, a drink :wine:


----------



## The A Team

Sweet Pea is beautiful. It's so sad that her family had to give her up, it brings tears to my eyes. She looks so well cared for......

I hope you find her an awsome home, she deserves it.


----------



## rosietoby

She is beautiful! Hmm, I've been thinking about getting a retiree... :wub:


----------



## mimi2

Oh she is just precious! :wub: :wub: :wub: She kind of reminds me of Ruby! I'm so sad for the family.....but thank God they did the right thing for her. Is her tongue out all the time or just because she's been playing? I really LOVE her! :heart:


----------



## GreenFuzzer

She is beautiful, almost as beautiful as her foster mama. Now if I lived in CA you would think I was trying to get brownie points so that little doll could live with me. :biggrin: Deb I have a feeling it is going to be hard to let that little girl go, just like all the rest. I would suggest counting them as fosters then forgetting to advertise them for adoption.


----------



## TheButtercup

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 
she is adorable, and i'm sure she'll blend right in and not have time to think of her previous life. i hope she finds a new perfect home soon  

(unless her "new perfect home" is the one she IS ALREADY IN!)


----------



## 3Maltmom

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Oct 12 2008, 07:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649507


> Oh she is just precious! :wub: :wub: :wub: She kind of reminds me of Ruby! I'm so sad for the family.....but thank God they did the right thing for her. Is her tongue out all the time or just because she's been playing? I really LOVE her! :heart:[/B]



I took the "stair" pics right after she visited with Jops, Frankie, and Winter. 

This is common, to have the tongue out, after play, as you said. But her tongue does not hang out,
unless a "good-looking" Male is around ~ lol

She is soooo precious. I just emailed the family, with pics, and an update. I sure hope it gives them
some comfort.

She does, she reminds me of Ruby, as well :wub: 

How cool is that?? :rockon:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Ahhh Deb, what a little darlin'!!! :wub: It does make me sad for the family... must have been a real heartbreak to give her up!


----------



## 3Maltmom

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Oct 12 2008, 06:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649471


> She is so cute Deb.... and now with your description of what took place, I feel like a total jerk for giving you grief...
> Oh well, hardly the first time. :amen:[/B]



Look Pal, I want your "approved" application, you jerk!!! :HistericalSmiley: 

Oh yes, you ARE running circles around me. But let me tell ya,
LBB will "RUN 'CIRCLES' AROUND YOU".... :smrofl:


----------



## MrBentleysMom

I love her! She is gorgeous! :wub: And you are a saint!


----------



## vjw

:wub: :wub: :wub: She's adorable!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

oh she is beautiful!!


----------



## aggiemom99

BEAUTIFUL girl. I have Lexie but plan on getting another. Maltese are addicting! I wish I could have a houseful (of course I probably would not have a husband after the 4th LOL).

Martha


----------



## 3Maltmom

Well Lulu finally "got up" ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Bless her heart, she wandered around. 

Then she (Lulu) thought who the he*l are you???

Lulu did get after Sweet Pea, for, maybe a few seconds.

So get this. Lulu is sleeping with Sweet Pea. Of course with
Joplin, Frankie, and Winter, sleeping on "other side".

But hey, it's a start. And Lulu is content, and snoring. 

Lulu, and Sweet Pea, are darn near on top of each other sleeping ~ arty: 

Lulu seems to think Sweet Pea is a pillow, and Sweet Pea seems to think
Lulu is a pillow. Hey, who am I to argue? Just let me "fit in" to sleep. :smrofl:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

Sweet Pea is sooo adorable! :wub: 
QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Oct 12 2008, 11:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649630


> Well Lulu finally "got up" ~ :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Bless her heart, she wandered around.
> 
> Then she (Lulu) thought who the he*l are you???
> 
> Lulu did get after Sweet Pea, for, maybe a few seconds.
> 
> So get this. Lulu is sleeping with Sweet Pea. Of course with
> Joplin, Frankie, and Winter, sleeping on "other side".
> 
> But hey, it's a start. And Lulu is content, and snoring.
> 
> Lulu, and Sweet Pea, are darn near on top of each other sleeping ~ arty:
> 
> Lulu seems to think Sweet Pea is a pillow, and Sweet Pea seems to think
> Lulu is a pillow. Hey, who am I to argue? Just let me "fit in" to sleep. :smrofl:[/B]


Awww they became friends fast! :biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom

Oh yes, Sweet Pea is fitting in. With the rest of them, ON MY BED.

Good heavens, they have taken over. It's shortly after 10PM, and 
I'm ready for bed. Perhaps I'll sleep on the couch ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## joyomom

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Oct 12 2008, 10:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649645


> Oh yes, Sweet Pea is fitting in. With the rest of them, ON MY BED.
> 
> Good heavens, they have taken over. It's shortly after 10PM, and
> I'm ready for bed. Perhaps I'll sleep on the couch ~ :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



That is too cute and hysterical!!! :wub: :HistericalSmiley: :wub: 

Good luck trying to find space in your bed! :woohoo2: 

Maybe you need a Maltipillow for your head? :cloud9:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

Hey LBB, when you 'see' this, will you please give your Mama a 'round' of applause from me!? And a big sloppy wet kiss on the chops too! She deserves it!

That baby girl is just darling ... I think Lulu needs to have her around ALL the time, so I think you should keep her, for Lulu's sake of course


----------



## thinkpink

She is a doll! :wub:


----------



## momtoboo

What a sweetedfaced adorable little girl. It's really sad that the family had to give her up. I'm so glad she's now with you & the gang, you're a blessing to these little darlings.


----------



## Max & Rocky

Deb

Check your PMs.

Peg and I did a home check Saturday and have a perfect family for Sweet Pea. Do you deliver?  

Ok the last part was a joke, but I am serious on the new home.


----------



## Lennabella

Steve !! You can't take Lulu-bells pillow away from her - she's just starting to get comfy.

Sweet Pea has the happiest face !!!


----------



## 3Maltmom

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Oct 13 2008, 11:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649754


> Deb
> 
> Check your PMs.
> 
> Peg and I did a home check Saturday and have a perfect family for Sweet Pea. Do you deliver?
> 
> Ok the last part was a joke, but I am serious on the new home.[/B]



We'll take it!!! I'll try to get some good pics of her today, with a short bio, you can send them.

Make sure you tell them Sweet Pea doesn't have any eyes ~ :smrofl:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Oct 13 2008, 01:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649645


> Oh yes, Sweet Pea is fitting in. With the rest of them, ON MY BED.
> 
> Good heavens, they have taken over. It's shortly after 10PM, and
> I'm ready for bed. Perhaps I'll sleep on the couch ~ :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


Deb, I think you should just clear out your bedroom furniture... "install' wall to wall mattress.. problem solved!  Plus you could have EVEN MORE!!!!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Oct 13 2008, 10:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649774


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Oct 13 2008, 11:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649754





> Deb
> 
> Check your PMs.
> 
> Peg and I did a home check Saturday and have a perfect family for Sweet Pea. Do you deliver?
> 
> Ok the last part was a joke, but I am serious on the new home.[/B]



We'll take it!!! I'll try to get some good pics of her today, with a short bio, you can send them.

Make sure you tell them Sweet Pea doesn't have any eyes ~ :smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Is this a bait and switch that I keep hearing about?


----------



## Max & Rocky

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Oct 13 2008, 10:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649774


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Oct 13 2008, 11:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649754





> Deb
> 
> Check your PMs.
> 
> Peg and I did a home check Saturday and have a perfect family for Sweet Pea. Do you deliver?
> 
> Ok the last part was a joke, but I am serious on the new home.[/B]



We'll take it!!! I'll try to get some good pics of her today, with a short bio, you can send them.

[/B][/QUOTE]

Send me the BIO ASAP. As far as pictures, I think the pics you already have posted here are pretty good and i will use those if I need to.

On this subject, is there anyone out there who might be traveling from Orange County to Phoenix in the next week or two in case we need help with transport? This family certainly has the resources to go and get her, but I just wanted to have a backup plan or two in my pocket to make this as easy as possible.


----------



## revakb2

I don't know Deb, You get a good one and you know who wants to swoop in and take her away. You haven't even had time to enjoy her yet. Is Steve trying to break the record on adoptions? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## GreenFuzzer

Gee Steve what kind of friend are you?! :bysmilie: We just got Sweet Pea and you want to take her away from us, I mean Deb to get rid of her already. :yucky: Gee I would have thought the least you could have done was said Deb was the one that had been approved for her adoption, just because she would have to stay looking like a foster so Deb doesn't have to many pups. Golly Steve you could have helped out a friend.


----------



## gibbert

*SIGH*
Oh my gosh Deb ... I'm head over heels. She looks like an absolute dollbaby ... I'm betting she finds her loving forever home in a jiffy ... just look at that face. GOSH - it must have been torture for the family to surrender her - I just cannot imagine - it makes me cry just thinking about it. Poor baby. 
So glad she's with you, Deb. You're truly a star and a saint!! Thanks for all you do for these angels. :smootch:


----------



## Max & Rocky

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Oct 13 2008, 02:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649878


> ...and you know who wants to swoop in and take her away...[/B]


Now I'm getting a rep as a dognapper whose name shall not be mentioned...?  



I've told you before that I place 'em while Deb collects 'em



I'm making a really big leap here that this family would want Sweet Pea since they have not even seen her picuture, but they did express a desire for a little girl to go along with their Baxter.


----------



## Max & Rocky

QUOTE (GreenFuzzer @ Oct 13 2008, 02:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649881


> Gee Steve what kind of friend are you?! :bysmilie: We just got Sweet Pea and you want to take her away from us, I mean Deb to get rid of her already. :yucky: Gee I would have thought the least you could have done was said Deb was the one that had been approved for her adoption, just because she would have to stay looking like a foster so Deb doesn't have to many pups. Golly Steve you could have helped out a friend.[/B]



I'm a nasty guy who wants to place dogs with nice families. I'm the lowest of the low.

You should go to Deb's house sometime and try and get everyone to stand still long enough to get an accurate count of dogs. It's not possible... I've tried. Besides... if we place a dog or two, she has room to rescue others.... which is the idea.

Hey... where is YOUR application for her?

(crickets)


----------



## MySugarBaby

Aww, she is such a pretty girl!! :wub: I hope everything works out so she can be in her new forever home soon!!


----------



## GreenFuzzer

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Oct 13 2008, 06:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649897


> QUOTE (GreenFuzzer @ Oct 13 2008, 02:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649881





> Gee Steve what kind of friend are you?! :bysmilie: We just got Sweet Pea and you want to take her away from us, I mean Deb to get rid of her already. :yucky: Gee I would have thought the least you could have done was said Deb was the one that had been approved for her adoption, just because she would have to stay looking like a foster so Deb doesn't have to many pups. Golly Steve you could have helped out a friend.[/B]



I'm a nasty guy who wants to place dogs with nice families. I'm the lowest of the low.

You should go to Deb's house sometime and try and get everyone to stand still long enough to get an accurate count of dogs. It's not possible... I've tried. Besides... if we place a dog or two, she has room to rescue others.... which is the idea.

Hey... where is YOUR application for her?

(crickets)
[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: I set myself up!!!! I would love to adopt her but since I'm in Western NY state and she is in CA as much as I love the idea we both know it isn't fair to Sweet Pea or Gracie for them not to meet first to make sure they are a good match. I know I would love her, but what I want and what is best for the fur buts isn't always the same. 

I guess you aren't such a bad guy after all. :flowers:


----------



## TheButtercup

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Oct 13 2008, 01:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649776


> Deb, I think you should just clear out your bedroom furniture... "install' wall to wall mattress.. problem solved!  Plus you could have EVEN MORE!!!!!![/B]


and you know, even though i have only ONE maltese... i have thought that even if i DID have wall-to-wall mattress in my house... the buttercup would still push me off the bed, if not only allow me 1/267th of the mattress, while her royal highness stre-------------tches across the remaining 266/267ths of the mattress-room....
i think ANY of us would encounter the same problem


----------



## Max & Rocky

QUOTE (GreenFuzzer @ Oct 13 2008, 03:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649908


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Oct 13 2008, 06:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649897





> QUOTE (GreenFuzzer @ Oct 13 2008, 02:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649881





> Gee Steve what kind of friend are you?! :bysmilie: We just got Sweet Pea and you want to take her away from us, I mean Deb to get rid of her already. :yucky: Gee I would have thought the least you could have done was said Deb was the one that had been approved for her adoption, just because she would have to stay looking like a foster so Deb doesn't have to many pups. Golly Steve you could have helped out a friend.[/B]



I'm a nasty guy who wants to place dogs with nice families. I'm the lowest of the low.

You should go to Deb's house sometime and try and get everyone to stand still long enough to get an accurate count of dogs. It's not possible... I've tried. Besides... if we place a dog or two, she has room to rescue others.... which is the idea.

Hey... where is YOUR application for her?

(crickets)
[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: I set myself up!!!! I would love to adopt her but since I'm in Western NY state and she is in CA as much as I love the idea we both know it isn't fair to Sweet Pea or Gracie for them not to meet first to make sure they are a good match. I know I would love her, but what I want and what is best for the fur buts isn't always the same. 

I guess you aren't such a bad guy after all. :flowers:
[/B][/QUOTE]

:biggrin: :ThankYou:


----------



## Max & Rocky

Deb,

I've spoken to Tiffiny and she is very interested in Sweet Pea (and I've told her to check out Winter too)!

I've also sent her links to the pictures you posted. On top of everything, she works for the airlines so she could get over to you very easily. She seems very interested and it would be my guess that you will have a guest doing a little Maltese shopping at your place later this week (or this weekend).


----------



## Max & Rocky

I got this response back from Tiffany about 2 minutes after providing her info on Sweet Pea.
=======
Hi Steve,

I want her. She sounds perfect and is beautiful. Thank you so much for thinking of me.

What can I do next?

Sincerely,
Tiffany
=======


Not only do I place 'em, I place 'em REALLY fast!  


I've given her your name and phone numbers Deb so expect to hear from her soon.


----------



## 3Maltmom

Good job, Steve. I got your message, and that sounds perfect to me.
Yep, give her my numbers. Hey, Sweet Pea even came with an airline-approved
carrier. She's ready to go. I'm sure going to miss <strike>LBB .
</strike></span>[/B]</span>


----------



## Max & Rocky

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Oct 13 2008, 06:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649976


> Good job, Steve. I got your message, and that sounds perfect to me.
> Yep, give her my numbers. Hey, Sweet Pea even came with an airline-approved
> carrier. She's ready to go. I'm sure going to miss <strike>LBB .
> </strike></span>[/B]</span>[/B]


I just got off another telephone call with her. She is just now getting home after work and she will call Mary first, then I think she will be calling you.


Hey... aren't you supposed to be waving pom poms around and dancing in a short skirt...??


----------



## 3Maltmom

:cheer: :cheer: :cheer: 


I do have a picture of me cheering in boxer shorts :smrofl:


----------



## revakb2

Steve,

I guess you're pretty OK after all. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3Maltmom

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Oct 13 2008, 09:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=650001


> Steve,
> 
> I guess you're pretty OK after all. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:[/B]



Now, now, let's not get carried away. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Max & Rocky

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Oct 13 2008, 06:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=650007


> QUOTE (revakb2 @ Oct 13 2008, 09:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=650001





> Steve,
> 
> I guess you're pretty OK after all. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:[/B]



Now, now, let's not get carried away. :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Is she there yet??? :smtease:


----------



## 3Maltmom

LMAO ~ She hasn't called yet :smrofl:


----------



## 3Maltmom

Okay, I called her. Very nice lady. 

Nothing is set in stone, but her husband is planning on driving
out here this Saturday. Should arrive around 2PM.

I think he's bringing their dog to meet Sweet Pea. 

I hope she doesn't pull a "Winter" :HistericalSmiley: 

Perhaps LBB will get along GREAT with their dog. Hmmmm, then 
he would want him. Awww, a girl can dream, can't she? :tender:


----------



## Max & Rocky

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Oct 13 2008, 07:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=650048


> Okay, I called her. Very nice lady.
> 
> Nothing is set in stone, but her husband is planning on driving
> out here this Saturday. Should arrive around 2PM.
> 
> I think he's bringing their dog to meet Sweet Pea.
> 
> I hope she doesn't pull a "Winter" :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Perhaps LBB will get along GREAT with their dog. Hmmmm, then
> he would want him. Awww, a girl can dream, can't she? :tender:[/B]


Boy... we killed THIS thread didn't we?? 


LOL!!


----------



## 3Maltmom

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Oct 14 2008, 11:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=650214


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Oct 13 2008, 07:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=650048





> Okay, I called her. Very nice lady.
> 
> Nothing is set in stone, but her husband is planning on driving
> out here this Saturday. Should arrive around 2PM.
> 
> I think he's bringing their dog to meet Sweet Pea.
> 
> I hope she doesn't pull a "Winter" :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Perhaps LBB will get along GREAT with their dog. Hmmmm, then
> he would want him. Awww, a girl can dream, can't she? :tender:[/B]


Boy... we killed THIS thread didn't we?? 


LOL!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


We certainly did ~ lol

We seem to be talking to each other :smrofl:


----------



## 3Maltmom

Okay, now I'll talk to myself ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

So Sweet Pea has decided she does not care for LBB ~ LMAO

Problem is, LBB likes her, and wants to play. Yep, LBB
will NOT take NO for an answer. He thinks he's charming,
and will not give up. Poor Sweat Pea, LBB is "buggin" :smrofl: 

Henry is still ignoring her. Jops, and Franks, have been "kickin'"
it with her. Lulu is still snuggling (not sure if she's aware, but
she's snuggling). 

So get this. Winter is her BFF ~ LOL Who would have thunk? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## TheButtercup

okay the buttercup and i will come over and distract LBB from Sweet Pea. and no, you can't trick me into leaving with LBB. good LORD could you imagine getting him to stay in a carrier under a seat on a plane???? :w00t: 

otherwise, i want more pics of Sweet Pea, proof of this "snuggling" thing she and Lulu have goin' on....


----------



## sophie

Gee, I missed this whole thread! So, I guess I can just say thanks for helping this little one!!!

:cheer: :cheer: :cheer: 

And, cheer you guys on for the great work you do. I hope this all works out and Sweet Pea is in her forever home real soon.

I wonder what else I've missed.

Linda


----------



## bonniesmom

I missed it too - I've been taking a few days to catch up on other things. Sweet Pea :wub: is adorable and I love the name - 
I've used it as a nickname for Eloise and Bonbon. :ThankYou: for all you do, Deb - I'm kind of sorry that Sweet Pea won't be
staying with you! She's just so cute and fits in so well with your bunch, but I hope she'll be happy :Happy_Dance: with her new family.


----------



## donnad

You are amazing for what you do for these fluffs...anyway I will be in CA in a week a half and would it be ok if I came by and kidnapped (dognapped) Sweet Pea ? Chloe said she would like a sister.


----------



## PuttiePie

Hurrah for Casa del Caca!! Another wonderful family member! You are the best, Deb!! x0x0x0x N


----------



## 3Maltmom

QUOTE (DonnaD @ Oct 15 2008, 10:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=650634


> You are amazing for what you do for these fluffs...anyway I will be in CA in a week a half and would it be ok if I came by and kidnapped (dognapped) Sweet Pea ? Chloe said she would like a sister.[/B]



What part of California? LBB will have his dress on, and ready to go ~ LOL


----------



## donnad

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Oct 15 2008, 01:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=650684


> QUOTE (DonnaD @ Oct 15 2008, 10:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=650634





> You are amazing for what you do for these fluffs...anyway I will be in CA in a week a half and would it be ok if I came by and kidnapped (dognapped) Sweet Pea ? Chloe said she would like a sister.[/B]



What part of California? LBB will have his dress on, and ready to go ~ LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]


I will be happy to take LBB, dress and all as well. Make sure you do not foget a matching bow.
My daughter and I are going to be staying in Hollywood, near Universal Studios.


----------



## 3Maltmom

Major Update

Husband is definately coming on Sunday!! 

Husband is mentioning "Pink" harness :wub: 

Sweet Pea, will have a name change. I'm happy
about that. I've been calling her Sweepie ~ lol

She will have a brother, named "Baxter". He is
going to love her, and she, him.

WOW!! Doesn't get much better than this :cheer: 

I'm thinkin' "Bonnie". I love that name. Baxter and Bonnie!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

QUOTE


> I'm thinkin' "Bonnie". [/B]


Well, I may be biased, but... :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

So glad to hear that she may have a new home already!


----------



## Max & Rocky

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Oct 15 2008, 01:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=650778


> Major Update
> 
> Husband is definately coming on Sunday!!
> 
> Husband is mentioning "Pink" harness :wub:
> 
> Sweet Pea, will have a name change. I'm happy
> about that. I've been calling her Sweepie ~ lol
> 
> She will have a brother, named "Baxter". He is
> going to love her, and she, him.
> 
> WOW!! Doesn't get much better than this :cheer:
> 
> I'm thinkin' "Bonnie". I love that name. Baxter and Bonnie!!![/B]


The entire family and even the husband's best friend who was at their house when we did the home inspection are all very very nice and extremely into these small dogs. There are some interesting points to this that I have not mentioned to you.... but they just missed adopting Sweet Pea #1... :wacko1: :w00t: This Sweat Pea and Charlie were the two dogs that Peg and I rescued in really bad shape just before Snowy had her babies (whiich will be one year ago tomorrow :chili: ). They just missed getting her... which makes it all the more funny that they will get Sweet Pea #2, AKA Bonnie.

Also, while talking to his wife Tiffinay on the telephone, I'm trying to get our old girl, Tiffinay the Maltese to stop barking. :w00t: Tiffinay, shut up.... no ... not you Tiffinay... the OTHER Tiffiany...

It all got VERY confusing and we had a good laugh about it.

Anyway Deb... we are just glad to be able to help you place dogs to high quality homes... so you don't get reported to animal control any more. :smtease:


----------



## tamizami

I'm just seeing this thread and I only have one word to say: ANGELS. Deb and Steve and Peg are ANGELS. Sweet Pea/Bonnie is adorable and so lucky to be getting a new loving family. :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Oct 15 2008, 02:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=650796


> QUOTE





> I'm thinkin' "Bonnie". [/B]


Well, I may be biased, but... :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 
[/B][/QUOTE]



May be???


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Sure sounds like"Sweepie" ( had to laugh at that one !! ) will have a happy ending to her story!! Thanks to the efforts of you loveable (if not a bit whacky) people! God Bless you!! ( God whackos too  )


----------



## casa verde maltese

WHAT A DOLL!!!!! 
Amazing work all of you in Rescue Do!!


----------



## joyomom

Hey Deb, so happy for Bonnie Sweepie Sweet Pea!!!

You, Steve and Peg done real good!

Are you going to get any pictures of the meeting???? 
Please rayer: Please rayer: Please rayer:


----------



## Max & Rocky

Hey Deb, Is he there yet?




Someone had to be first...


----------



## GreenFuzzer

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Oct 16 2008, 06:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651610


> Hey Deb, Is he there yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone had to be first...[/B]


Is he there yet?



It needed to be seconded.


----------



## joyomom

And I will third it b/c I want pictures  

Is he there yet?


----------



## Max & Rocky

Ok Deb...


You know it is coming.....




there is nothing you can do to stop it...



It is inevitable......




Is he there yet? :biggrin: 


Remember... we NEED pictures and a play by play status report....


----------



## 3Maltmom

Oh my!!! You guys are a bunch of nut-bags :HistericalSmiley: 

So our little Miss Sweet Pea is on her way home.

Her new daddy, Mark, was here for about an hour. 

Before he arrived, I shoved the other five upstairs, with
precious Lulu gated in the vanity area. Whoa, don't know
why, but they all decided to poop. Yes, it stinks ~ lol

Mark is an amazing man. Loved Sweepie right off the bat.

Tiffany, Mark's wife (Sweepie's new mom) had a vote with a few of
her friends. They decided to name her "Daisy". 

Here's a couple pics. One of me (not looking my best), and one of 
Mark.

I did cry, while walking out to the car. She's a good girl.

Live long, and prosper, Miss Daisy.


----------



## Max & Rocky

Awww Deb.... You done GOOD (GREAT actually)!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Deborah

Deb you look wonderful.


----------



## k/c mom

Ohhh, how wonderful!! You look great, Deb, and Daisy's new dad looks like such a happy and nice person!! 

Great news!!!!! :Happy_Dance:


----------



## joyomom

Awwwwwww Deb, YOU are Saint Maltese Mom!!! 

Daisy new daddy looks so happy! 
Sweet Pea
[attachment=42349icture_1.jpg]

or Daisy
[attachment=42350:daisy.jpg]


you helped that flower continue to blossom and thrive!

You are the best!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Ahh Deb, you look lovely! So happy this little 'flower' will be going to such a loving home !


----------



## casa verde maltese

WOW - that a fast adoption!! (You look FAB as always!!). I hope Daisy has a WONDERFUL LIFE!!


----------



## mss

Congratulations to everyone involved! The smiles on your faces brought tears to mine! :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Congrats Daisy on your new home - your Daddy looks as if he's already smitten with you!! Deb, you look fantastic!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

:shocked: Dumb me! I missed the whole Sweetpea/Sweepie/Daisy thing! But what a nice story, and I could read from start to finish. Deb and Steve you are Maltese fairy gods! Daisy is darling and I bet she is very happy in her new home. :two thumbs up:


----------



## 3Maltmom

Steve ~

It gets even more strange. 

So she was originally interested in Sweet Pea #1. Then interested in Sweet Pea #2.

In the mean time, you have a foster (Tiffany) which is the new owner's name.

Then, I find out, today, they have named her Daisy. 

Today, October 19th, is the 1-year anniversary, of my Daisy's passing.

I just know it was ment to be. 

Thanks Steve and Peg. You are very dear friends. I have no idea what I would do
without you. :grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Oct 19 2008, 01:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=653664


> Steve ~
> 
> It gets even more strange.
> 
> So she was originally interested in Sweet Pea #1. Then interested in Sweet Pea #2.
> 
> In the mean time, you have a foster (Tiffany) which is the new owner's name.
> 
> Then, I find out, today, they have named her Daisy.
> 
> Today, October 19th, is the 1-year anniversary, of my Daisy's passing.
> 
> I just know it was ment to be.
> 
> Thanks Steve and Peg. You are very dear friends. I have no idea what I would do
> without you. :grouphug:[/B]


and lets not forget, this is within a few days of the one year anniversary of Sweet Pea #1 coming through here too.

There are times when this is needed.... http://faultgame.com/images/twilzone.wav :biggrin: 


Ditto Deb (even though I give you grief from time to time). We make a good team!


----------



## Max & Rocky

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Oct 19 2008, 01:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=653661


> :shocked: Dumb me! I missed the whole Sweetpea/Sweepie/Daisy thing! But what a nice story, and I could read from start to finish. Deb and Steve you are Maltese fairy gods! Daisy is darling and I bet she is very happy in her new home. :two thumbs up:[/B]




Did you just call me a fairy....????


----------



## 3Maltmom

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Oct 19 2008, 03:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=653669


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Oct 19 2008, 01:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=653661





> :shocked: Dumb me! I missed the whole Sweetpea/Sweepie/Daisy thing! But what a nice story, and I could read from start to finish. Deb and Steve you are Maltese fairy gods! Daisy is darling and I bet she is very happy in her new home. :two thumbs up:[/B]




Did you just call me a fairy....????  
[/B][/QUOTE]


LMFAO ~ :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Dee, that was funny. I know you didn't mean it to be, but that was hilarious. :smrofl: 

Oh, and Steve, Henry says to "join the crowd" :smrofl: 

Thanks Dee. Pics, in the new home will be here shortly. I sure do miss my Sweepie. :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky

Actually... that is so much better than what I am usually called... if you know what I mean?



Hey... we can always drop in to do a surprise inspection on Sweet Pea/Daisy at any time. Peg drives past their home 2 times every day.  
(if you are hearing an evil grin right now... it's probably on your TV)


----------



## The A Team

Hey, look at all the stuff going on out in California whilst I wasn't looking! So <strike>Sweet Pea</strike> Daisy got adopted already!!? Wow, is that some kind of record or something? 

And Steve, what was it that I was reading.....something about a fairy? Naaaaa, couldn't have been...

Good job, both of you!


----------



## 08chrissy08

Yay! How wonderful that she is heading to a new and wonderful home! Her new daddy has a very kindly look to him and he looks very happy to be taking her home with him. It's stories like this that remind me that there are wonderful people out there. Kudos to everyone helping these precious babies!


----------



## Gracie's Mommy

This thread has had me in tears and giggles and tears and giggles!

Y'all are absolutely the greatest team ever! Blessings to you both. And oh, Deb, you are just absolutely beautiful, inside and out! 

I so love happy endings, and I know little Sweet Pea/Daisy will have a happy life. :wub: Does her former family know she has gone to a wonderful new home? I know it would give them some peace to know, at least it would me.


----------



## 3Maltmom

YIPEEE!!! I called Tiffany (new mom), about an hour ago.

She hadn't met Sweet Pea/Sweepie/Daisy/Bonnie, yet.

She loves her!! She said she's a bit of a "priss" (that's my girl) :HistericalSmiley: 

They will send piccies of Baxter and (not sure what her new name is)
they seem to be leaning towards "Bonnie". Tiffany said, "Daisy is more of
a 'country' name, and Sweet Pea, is such a 'city' girl'."

I soooo hope they decide on "Bonnie". I just love Baxter and Bonnie.
Yep, the Bees. :wub: 

I'm thrilled with the outcome. I'm thrilled with Sweet Pea's new owners.

Thank you Steve, and Peg. Sweepie thanks you, and loves you.

Pics of Baxter, and (?) are on the way!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

Another success story!! YAY! Well done Deb, and Steve & Peg too!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

So cool!! I'm still with Bonnie (big surprise, right?)! Can't wait for a pic!


----------



## Max & Rocky

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Oct 20 2008, 05:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=654572


> Pics of Baxter, and (?) are on the way!!![/B]



Baxter is a real cuty. He was very friendly and just a little curious about Peg and I. I am sure we have all sorts of interesting doggy smells on us but I'm sure i is a little confusing when he can not find all the dogs the scents belong to.


----------



## 3Maltmom

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Oct 21 2008, 12:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=654738


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Oct 20 2008, 05:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=654572





> Pics of Baxter, and (?) are on the way!!![/B]



I am sure we have all sorts of interesting doggy smells 
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smtease: 
Does that mean he peed on you?? :HistericalSmiley: :smtease: :smtease:


----------



## SueC

What a happy ending you guys made happen for a sweet little deserving girl!


----------



## 3Maltmom

Baxter and Bonnie aka: Sweet Pea/Daisy/Sweepie 

I've re-sized the pics, and they are still HUGE!!

I'm going to send them to Linda to post. LMAO


----------



## allheart

Deb, you are an AMAZING person. And that baby girl is beautiful. 

Just an incredibly special story.


----------



## pammy4501

OMG...She's precious. I can't imagine what her family is going through. You couldn't pry my babies out of my arms!


----------

